# F525 pto



## solson6515 (Aug 26, 2010)

My F525 blows the pto fuse. I would normally figure the clutch is starting to draw to much current however, this started right after I had replaced the deck switch and the foot pedal switch. I verified the operation of both switches to be correct. Also when the fuse is blown the motor will only run when the foot pedal is pressed. (makes no difference if the blade switch is on or off). Any ideas what might me causing this. I tried to find a schematic but not quite sure about spending 80 to 100 bucks for the manual. It was bad enough popping 230 for a carb.
Thanks, Scott


----------

